# New Year, New Scape...



## Geoffrey Rea (23 Jan 2019)

Having enjoyed so many of the scapes posted by the UKAPS community in the last 12 months, I figured it was time for a rescape and to share this one rather than just viewing all the time.

I’ve failed plenty to get to some success, but it’s always been fun so hopefully this will be too. 

Old scape. Got a bit unruly:






Slight remodel:





Fresh start:


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (23 Jan 2019)

Hardscape starting with rocks. Gone with Frodo Stone as the texture is just awesome to be fair:





Bit of planning first. Gone for a concave composition this time. 

Left side:





Right side:


----------



## Steve Buce (23 Jan 2019)

Old scape looked pretty good to me ,


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (23 Jan 2019)

This feels right:













Open to feedback.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (23 Jan 2019)

Thanks @Steve Buce everything was growing reasonably well. Couldn’t complain, but lacked any focal point that felt ‘right’.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Jan 2019)

Manzanita wood. It was soaking in a barrel outside but the water was beginning to freeze due to the cold.


----------



## Keith GH (24 Jan 2019)

Geoffrey Rea

I would have done nothing more that a few light trimmings to your old Aquascape as it looked fantastic.

I wish I could say the same about those rocks which were very carefully placed in two quarter circles.  Other than dividing the tank into two parts its completely uninteresting very sorry to say.

Those two pieces of wood both are extremely interesting what are you intending to do with.  There must be plenty on the WWW to get a few ideas from.

Keith


----------



## DutchMuch (24 Jan 2019)

Keith GH said:


> your old Aquascape as it looked fantastic.


+1 +1 +1 +1

All amazing creations eventually must come to an end


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Jan 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> +1 +1 +1 +1
> 
> All amazing creations eventually must come to an end



Everything has an end. Except those jellyfish that can technically live forever unless something rudely interrupts their immortality 

I figure the death of a scape is when you struggle to motivate yourself to care for it.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Jan 2019)

Keith GH said:


> Geoffrey Rea
> 
> I would have done nothing more that a few light trimmings



Appreciate the feedback Keith. It was the frequency of maintenance and the depth of the setup that forced a change. 

The rocks will raise everything by nearly half a foot making maintenance easier.

The quarter circles of stone will become inconsequential once sand, soil, wood and plants are in. Just a sharp contrast against the sand hopefully for impact.


----------



## DutchMuch (24 Jan 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Everything has an end. Except those jellyfish that can technically live forever unless something rudely interrupts their immortality
> 
> I figure the death of a scape is when you struggle to motivate yourself to care for it.


the funny thing is i know what jellyfish colony your talking about, did u know that its not actually 1 being, its a colony of different... things!? 

Yea pretty awesome, a colony of things that have an infinite life span but are killed off naturally by predation and other things. Kind of like lobster, live to be like 80-100+ years old but die young only due to mostly humans and predation etc


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Jan 2019)

_Turritopsis Dohrnii... _under duress it can revert back to a polyp.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Jan 2019)

@DutchMuch

Can’t remember where I learned that nugget of info but it’s stuck in the old noggin.


----------



## Keith GH (24 Jan 2019)

Geoffrey Rea

I had to dismantle my three tanks purely for health reasons, I am only 80+years young.
All three tanks are now Terrascapes still plenty of regular maintenance but no water changes that was the biggest concern.

Keith


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Jan 2019)

Sounds easier @Keith GH 

It’s great being able to shape things to your needs whilst striking a balance with what you want to see.

This rescape is in preparation for the next two years. Got two little ones who deserve more of my time so planting out with, not necessarily easier, but more easily maintained plants.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Jan 2019)

Wood... In...


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Jan 2019)

Or more negative space?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Jan 2019)

Mixture of both:


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jan 2019)

I like it mate will you keep the wool under the rocks to keep soil and sand separate mixture one is best I think


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Jan 2019)

That’s the plan @Jayefc1 

And plans are lovely ideas 

We’ll see what reality has in store for us though. Hate it when sand and soil mix.

The filter wool is packed in to prevent wiggle room so should be more stable should I knock anything doing maintenance.


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jan 2019)

I find a lil super glue goes a long way between rocks too lol and sprinkle a lil soil over to hide any that may end out visual just hides the horrible white that may or may not be seen


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Jan 2019)

Sand:


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jan 2019)

I like it looks good


----------



## keano (24 Jan 2019)

looking brilliant mate


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Jan 2019)

Thanks. Trying to imagine it planted up.

Few more smaller rocks to go in to break up the uniform appearance.

Holding off on the soil until I’ve decided whether to tie willow moss on to the manzanita or to paint on with superglue.

Not tying it on in the tank will take the wood out and do it. Suppose if I paint it on the wood can stay where it is permanently but like @Jayefc1 I hate the white colouring of superglue even temporarily.

Maybe time for a brief pause.


----------



## Jayefc1 (25 Jan 2019)

Painted mine on chopped the moss up and used the gel super glue works my fat fingers struggle with tiein lol


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Jan 2019)

Never liked tying moss upfront in a scape. I find it difficult to estimate where it is going to look natural all things considered once other things have grown in. May go the glue method a little further down the line.

Also means soil can go in today and hardscape finalised yay!


----------



## oscar (25 Jan 2019)

Wood looks great, what type/and where did you manage to get it from??

Lovely scape so far


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Jan 2019)

Manzanita wood @oscar 

This is the non-gnarled. It soaks and sinks quickly too in my experience.

Purchased from Aquarium Gardens. Speak to Dave or Steve about their current stock. The back wall of the store has all their pieces displayed for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Jan 2019)

Right...

So after making concessions aesthetically to adaquately cater to good flow, light distribution, easy access for maintenance and to the glass for cleaning...













Hardscape done and soil in. Will add finer details after planting. Time to put the kettle on.


----------



## oscar (25 Jan 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> View attachment 121105
> 
> Manzanita wood @oscar
> 
> ...



Very nice i will be contacting them , see what they have. I did originally prefer the gnarled but those pieces look amazing


----------



## DutchMuch (25 Jan 2019)

It looks great, but i cannot get over the rock placement.

I cannot stop looking, at how the rocks are all in a perfect circle, making this perfect path in the middle of the scape, and all the rocks happen to be standing straight up.

It kind of detracts from everything else imo because i cannot stop staring at them


----------



## Zedan (25 Jan 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> It looks great, but i cannot get over the rock placement.
> 
> I cannot stop looking, at how the rocks are all in a perfect circle, making this perfect path in the middle of the scape, and all the rocks happen to be standing straight up.
> 
> It kind of detracts from everything else imo because i cannot stop staring at them



I'd second that. I think it's not help by all the rocks being a similar height. Perhaps some could be offset to look more natural and create some nice aesthetic levels


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Jan 2019)

Thanks for the feedback.

I’ve yet to take my trusty hammer to some larger pieces of stone. These will layer the rock at the base.

Crypts etc... leering over the rocks will mask at least 50% of the visible rock anyway.

Until I know for definite what I’m planting I don’t add details until the end, just a firm, well considered layout to work on.

Others like to hardscape then plant as fast as is humanly possible   I’m not in an ADA video though. I’m not making a scape for a customer either, this is for the home so can take as much time as needed. 

Kids get to help and enjoy the process too.

And I don’t do BBA either. If it begins to take hold because something is off balance I adapt and clean that hardscape like there’s no tomorrow and sort out the source of the problem.

Less rock... Less to clean should the worst happen. Once I’m sure I’ve sorted any problems, sure I’ll add more surfaces to potentially clean.

Worrying about scalable rock work at this stage is akin to tasting the cake before it goes in the oven.

Here’s my current iwagumi:









All detailed stonework I added in months after starting this scape for example.


----------



## DutchMuch (25 Jan 2019)

ok well 
now you've showed us your fantastic iwagumi. 


Your going to need to start a separate journal for it now, or else we'll forever bug you about it.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Jan 2019)

@DutchMuch

Hope I didn’t come across as condescending in that last post. Totally agree that it looks contrived currently. It’s an exercise in engineering so far. 

Just explaining the rationale behind the thinking.


----------



## DutchMuch (25 Jan 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> @DutchMuch
> 
> Hope I didn’t come across as condescending in that last post. Totally agree that it looks contrived currently. It’s an exercise in engineering so far.
> 
> Just explaining the rationale behind the thinking.


oh god no, your fine LOL i didnt think of that even close to condescending haha 

Rationale has been understood, if i wasnt clear in my last post your iwagumi is fantastic


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Jan 2019)

Thanks @DutchMuch Never really considered starting any journals before now, let alone another one.

Deliberately put a load of BBA covered plants and wood into that iwagumi a few months ago to test a few theories  Learned a lot. As you can see it’s fine. Documenting that would probably be more interesting than a journal.

Also, can never be sure on forums how people take what you say. Figure it’s better to ask.


----------



## DutchMuch (25 Jan 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Also, can never be sure on forums how people take what you say. Figure it’s better to ask.


Definitely better to ask to clarify, i think i know this first hand all to well 

Unfortunately letters on a screen cannot express emotion as well as words in a voice can! I try to use emoji's when i can to help with that lol


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (26 Jan 2019)

Detailing... did about 30cm for now. Need to get on with planting. But eventually all the uniform barrier will be the same. Plus chucking a load of Buce in those larger cracks.





Think this gets across my point that it won’t matter in the end, as the barriers job was primarily structural. The aesthetic value can be added later.


----------



## Ady34 (26 Jan 2019)

This will look great, your iwagumi looks incredible and I appreciate the thought behind hardscaping with maintenance and flow in mind, something I always considered more in my non planted tanks. In particular I have to have access around all glass panes, with the exception of the rear. I don’t like wood touching the sides as I like to be able to clean the internal glass without obstruction or fear of moving hardscape.
The detailing rocks and grading stones look so natural but I always found them a pain during maintenance so tend to stay away from the smaller stones myself.....but that is because I am lazy  aesthetically they offer a lot.
Your first tank image was also stunning 
Following this for sure.
Cheerio


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (26 Jan 2019)

Thanks @Ady34 

I hope your fish are on the mend mate. Watchful waiting is really hard to do but I sometimes wonder if we can make things worse by changing too much (temp etc...) then medicating.

Cheers.


----------



## Ady34 (26 Jan 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Thanks @Ady34
> 
> I hope your fish are on the mend mate. Watchful waiting is really hard to do but I sometimes wonder if we can make things worse by changing too much (temp etc...) then medicating.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks, yeah I agree, once I saw an improvement in the fish I decided to leave alone for now and monitor.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (26 Jan 2019)

Couldn’t stop once I got started


----------



## Ady34 (26 Jan 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Couldn’t stop once I got started
> 
> View attachment 121147


It’s an addiction......looks great though and certainly softens the edges


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (26 Jan 2019)

I’ll stop with the details. Really must start planting today 

They’ll all be compost at this rate.


----------



## Ady34 (26 Jan 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> I’ll stop with the details. Really must start planting today
> 
> They’ll all be compost at this rate.


----------



## Kezzab (26 Jan 2019)

Hiya, what's it like if you lean the wood into the middle more to make almost an arch between the 2 sides? The wood looks a bit too straight up and down  to me at the mo.
K


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (26 Jan 2019)

Hardscape is fixed now @Kezzab I’m planting up as we speak. You could put an angry cat in there and it wouldn’t budge the hardscape.

I get what you mean. It was one of the aforementioned concessions made to ensure good access and to prevent Co2 from misting over hardscape.

I’ll let the plants do the talking over the next few months. They should more than make up for the horizontal ‘gaps’.


----------



## Kezzab (26 Jan 2019)

Ah, I'm sure it'll look great given your previous scape. K


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (26 Jan 2019)

Dunno you know @Kezzab 

If I keep drinking all the beers we have in the fridge whilst doing this job things may get a bit ‘creatively challenged’


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (30 Jan 2019)

Quick pic update.... long ways to go yet.


----------



## DutchMuch (30 Jan 2019)

_*doesnt check up on this journal over the course of 3 days*_


**STONES CRUSHED, TANKS FILLED, PLANTS ADDED, EXTREME PLANT GROWTH, FERTILIZERS XTREME!!!!* 



*
Side note, whats your stocking plans? think some angels would look good in there. Was thinking specifically koi angels. maybe 4-6 of them. With a side of neon tetras... maybe, 15-20 of them. 

Thats all the ideas i got im worn out LOL


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (30 Jan 2019)

Got sidetracked @DutchMuch 

Already got stock to go in. They’re dispersed across five other tanks at the moment.

Surface:

Marbled Hatchetfish

Mid water:

Green Neons
Celestial Pearl Danios

Bottom:

Sterbai Cory’s

Also:

Otto’s
Amano’s
Nerites
Cherry Shrimp


----------



## DutchMuch (30 Jan 2019)

ok sounds good i like it!!!! hopefully when u post pics of them in there i wont miss out haha


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (30 Jan 2019)

You’ll notice that on all the scapes I do that when you drain the water right down it’s designed so everything drains into a closed area for easy netting.

The iwagumi setup is steep so everything ends up at the front and this scape all the stock end up stuck in the sanded area.

Hardly original but a useful idea if you change up or move fish around with any regularity.


----------



## DutchMuch (30 Jan 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> You’ll notice that on all the scapes I do that when you drain the water right down it’s designed so everything drains into a closed area for easy netting.


your an absolute genius.

i am facing a huge problem over the last year.


i have always wanted to empty my tank of its stock, but i cant because its FLAT. and all the nano fish (everything) just sit there in the plants and in order to unstock it all id need to empty the entire tank painfully.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (30 Jan 2019)

I’ve been called many things around here lately @DutchMuch but genius isn’t one of them. Turns out the tipping point for my long suffering wife is five aquariums 

They’re a temporary measure... (He keeps saying to himself)


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (2 Feb 2019)

One week and a day.

Everything ticking along nicely:

Cryptocoryne Pygmaea
Cryptocoryne Wendtii ‘Green’
Cryptocoryne Undualtus ‘Red’
Cryptocoryne Usteriana
Cryptocoryne Cruspatula
Valisnaria Nana
Lagenandra Meeboldi ‘Green’
Bucephalandra Biblis
Bucephalandra Thei
Bucephalandra Green Velvet
Bucephalandra Wavy Green

Bolbitis Heudelotii
Fissidens Fontanus





Lights ramped up a little each day and Co2 dialled in to match. Expect the crypts will burst into action around week four. Plenty more Bucephalandra and Bolbitis to go in eventually but holding off to keep even light penetration to the substrate for now.

Looking forward to some floor to surface growth


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (4 Feb 2019)

As a side note, a cautionary tale told in pictures:













Four months on:


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (4 Feb 2019)

Lovely tank, shame about the hand...Ouch!


----------



## Ady34 (4 Feb 2019)

Yep, looks nasty that. Every time I clean my glassware I’m conscious of doing the same, it’s the way you have to hold the pipes 
Pleased it’s healed well though.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 Feb 2019)

The lily pipe was actually in the tank at the time, that little iwagumi. Had been mithering with the idea of moving the glassware to the left (I’m right handed) for safety reasons. But at the time it remained on the right hand side.

Thought there was time to do a quick spot of trimming and as I lifted my hand out caught the lily pipe and it shattered pushing straight down.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (9 Feb 2019)

Quick update:






Loads of Bucephalandra to go in yet and some details to sort but short on time this week. Think it's getting there slowly.

The rocks were never a good colour match but the texture is great. Think once it's fully planted up with Buce in the cracks and the detailing is finished it should look fine when it matures. Bolbitis seems happy in there already.

Installed all the equipment now as well so running two filters. Still waiting for the crypts to spring into action and the scape will gain some height and some depth against that black background hopefully.

Happy scaping


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (15 Feb 2019)

First blood...

Someone in my darling family decided the Co2 needed unplugging, or more precisely the extension lead at the wall. Must have happened at some point yesterday and only noticed when I arrived back today an hour before Co2 was due to go off. Then noticed... no mist???

Potentially two photo periods with no Co2 in total.

Bolbitis got it worst as it sits right under the Kessils. The beginnings of BBA trying to have a go. You can just see the very first tufts on the leaves that were directly under the lighting:





Trimmed all the affected leaves and hardscape appears clear thankfully.





Will be watching like a hawk over the next week.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (17 Feb 2019)

Thorough search about the scape this morning and everything in the clear another two days on 

Geoff 1 - BBA 0

Good observation and early eviction win the day despite the hiccup. Keep calm and carry on...


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Feb 2019)

One month:


----------



## DeepMetropolis (2 Mar 2019)

Ai that hand, aquascaping is a dangerous sport.


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (2 Mar 2019)

Just 2 days of no Co2 and the BBA rears it's ugly head?
I think I'll be using some kind of guard for the plug!


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Mar 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


>



Ouch...I don't know what would pee me off more - the gash, the broken lily, or the 6hr wait in A&E 
I kind of know how that feels it's happened to me a couple of times, nothing quite so dramatic though.

Nice scape btw...


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (2 Mar 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> or the 6hr wait in A&E



Oh Tim... the bleed was quite amazing. You’ve never seen a team of A&E staff so keen to stop someone from making a mess of their floor 



DeepMetropolis said:


> Ai that hand, aquascaping is a dangerous sport.



Apparently if you’re a moron like me and believe rushing will save time in the long run, yes most dangerous. Lesson learned.




The Accidental Aquascaper said:


> Just 2 days of no Co2 and the BBA rears it's ugly head?
> I think I'll be using some kind of guard for the plug!



BBA is ubiquitous from personal experience. Spores are readily available. Just a matter of whether you’re going to give it the conditions that it thrives in.


(Messing with plug now carries serious penalties - no iPad for the kids lol)


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (3 Mar 2019)

Rest of the Buce in:


----------



## akwarium (4 Mar 2019)

I'm really surprised and impressed about how this scape is turning out with the plants growing in.  I'm not a fan of paths and the cosmetic sand is definitely to white for me, but the overall feel is really nice and bit mystic I guess.  It reminds me of a grand tropical garden: Obviously man made but also inhabiting the celestial greatness of nature.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (4 Mar 2019)

It’s a matter of being patient with me on this scape @akwarium 

It’s a home scape, I intend to enjoy the process of creating it rather than worrying about the result too much.

I do have a grand design and this scape is being set up in stages. I’m busy as anything most weeks so only put an hour (or less) in per week on this setup as it is. 

It’s going to evolve again. The white sand is cheap so I put it in first so if soil spills through a gap or diatoms cover the sand... just hoover it out and chuck it on the garden. Not expensive. Once everything is set and any ‘leaks’ of soil are plugged I intend to remove all the white sand and replace it with ADA la plata sand for a much more refined look with a yellowish hue (won’t be throwing that stuff away in a hurry £££  expensive). 

The scale is wrong at the base so smaller leaved anubius will eventually be glued to individual rocks and placed on the sand so they can root in when I have time. This will soften the base. I find anubius do much better in a more established tank so delay placing them in too early.

There’s a tremendous amount of growth to go yet so the ‘path’ will be more and more interrupted by plants edging in. It’s a means to an end to give some depth to the scape. I wouldn’t normally do a path that straight on but the scape is either viewed diagonally from the left or right, not straight on so that detail doesnt matter really when taken in context.

Glad you’re enjoying it. More to come


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 Mar 2019)

Anubis’s in:


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 Mar 2019)

Stars of the show:









The green neons school together from one island to the other and back quite regularly now there’s plenty of cover. They disperse once reaching either island then regroup again when they go to cross over. Brings the scape to life.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (8 Mar 2019)

Just a few details added this week. Mainly roots creeping out of the cracks in the rock and additional epiphytes. Feels like it’s coming together.

6 weeks:













Crypts are beginning to wake up and the meeboldii has doubled in size very suddenly.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Mar 2019)

Two months:













Maintenance consists of cleaning glass and changing water once a week. Yet to do a trim on this scape. Soooo slooowww growing and so laid back to keep. However there is a huge amount of Cryptocoryne yet to grow in. May increase maintenance a little.

Getting there.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Mar 2019)

Underwater dining...


----------



## Onoma1 (28 Mar 2019)

It is an absolutely stunning scape! Very harmonious. I love the effect of the Kessil lighting with the shafts of light reaching into the tank.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (29 Mar 2019)

Thanks @Onoma1 

Do love the Kessil’s above this scape. It would be a very different feel with diffused light. Eventually the crypts poking out everywhere with the ripple of the point source lighting should add another layer. Lots of fractal patterns everywhere, appealing to the eye.

Few months to go until then. Slow burn.


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Mar 2019)

Your scape is looking great, coming along really well. I prefer point source lighting, it just adds another dimension; a sort of mysterious atmosphere.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (29 Mar 2019)

Thanks @Tim Harrison 

Nice to find out I’m not the only person who likes point source for the aesthetic value it adds. I get that it’s like marmite for people.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (3 Apr 2019)

Spot the difference...

Before:





After:













Made to measure.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (3 Apr 2019)

It really looks better now!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (3 Apr 2019)

It’s so cool when you find a piece and you instantly know it’s made to measure. Been waiting for the right piece to come along to fill that gap.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Apr 2019)

Coming up to three months. Hygrophila Pinnatifida and Nymphaea Lotus recently added.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 May 2019)

Almost time for the first trim:


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (8 May 2019)

Forget the Royals... The big tank has had a baby tank.


----------



## Vijay_06 (9 May 2019)

Looks very nice grown in! Are those 4 Kessil A160s? What intensity do you run them at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (9 May 2019)

Looking lovely, really filling out nicely, the greens really pop against the dark back ground. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (9 May 2019)

Vijay_06 said:


> Looks very nice grown in! Are those 4 Kessil A160s? What intensity do you run them at?



Yep. Amalgamation of different A160’s that were on other setups. Now running 4 at 100% for 7 hours per day, fade in/fade out, come on one at a time and shut down one at a time like sunrise/sunset going left to right (or east to west). Fish seem to much prefer this setup, lots of Hatchetfish in there and not one jumper is my evidence for this. The tank is open on top despite the pelmet.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (9 May 2019)

Thanks @TBRO 

It’s a lovely tank to care for as it’s slow growing despite Co2 and everyone in this household likes it which is a battle hard won around here. Green and black background


----------



## CooKieS (10 May 2019)

Lovely jungly style!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (10 May 2019)

Cheers @CooKieS 

I owe it all to neglect 

Avidly waiting to see more of your 780ml of greatness in your Cunzo pico tank thread.


----------



## CooKieS (11 May 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Cheers @CooKieS
> 
> I owe it all to neglect
> 
> Avidly waiting to see more of your 780ml of greatness in your Cunzo pico tank thread.



Neglect can be a good thing in aquascaping! 

Unfortunately, my cunzo has been dismantled 2 weeks ago, it was too noisy for my living room.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (11 May 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Unfortunately, my cunzo has been dismantled



Nooooooooooo


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (29 May 2019)

Four months. Second trim.

Before:





After:





Bleheri had leaves over 2 feet long lobbed off, Lotus trimmed right back to get some light back to the various Cryptocoryne and Pinnatifida. Proserpinaca Palustris the jury is still out on, not sure if it fits or not. Ignore the patches of Fissidens on the wood, it’s only being propagated for the next scape.

Next trim will probably concentrate on heavily thinning out the bolbitis and tactically adding a few cuttings here and there once everything at substrate level is holding its own. That could be a couple of months down the road though.

That’s about it. Hope everyone is enjoying their tanks too


----------



## Kezzab (29 May 2019)

Lush!


----------



## Arana (29 May 2019)

Great read and the scape has developed and grown in beautifully, great job


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 May 2019)

Just read the journal start to finish
I have to say your vision and knowledge of how it was going to grow and layer into this
Is amazing the way the rocks are hidden the way you knew what you wanted and followed it through really enjoying and learning a little too so thanks

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (29 May 2019)

Cheers @Arana 

Few more months and should be there. Looking forward to seeing your 900 develop


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (29 May 2019)

Glad it has some value as a journal @Jayefc1 and cheers for your kind words.

It’s currently in a propagation ‘mode’ for want of a better term. Nearly all the Anubis, Bucephalandra and Pinnatifida are attached to small single rocks so are modular and can be repositioned for better composition eventually. Meanwhile the kids get to have a play positioning stuff then too, like aquascaping Lego 

Bit of fun for the kids and maybe ignite a few sparks in them for the future.


----------



## Jayefc1 (30 May 2019)

I like that my lil one loves to play with my hard scape in his sand pit out side he builds a scape then tells me what plants he wants to put where at nearly 5 years old it makes me proper smile to see him being creative like that


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (30 May 2019)

It’s a nice reconnect with natural things, it raises useful questions in young minds. Especially in an age of iPads and endless games. Also got a five year old who loves a crack at naming the plants and trying to understand what plants need.


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Jun 2019)

Hows the scape going mate

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (15 Jun 2019)

Still going @Jayefc1 

Been a mad few weeks so only cleaned glass and changed water but it just keeps doing it’s thing. Think this one is good for the long haul.

Will get around to setting up the aquascaper 600 alongside this scape over the next month or so. That will be fast growing so should keep the scissors busy.


----------



## alto (15 Jun 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> The big tank has had a baby tank.




That’s how it goes


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 Jun 2019)

You going to do a journal on the 600 please


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Four months. Second trim.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Wow, that's filled in really well...looking awesome


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (15 Jun 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> You going to do a journal on the 600 please



Aquascaper 600, wet/dry sump, high Co2, high o2, high light.... depends if there’s interest. Fast paced tank. More about plant growth under these conditions rather than about the scaping. Experiment.


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 Jun 2019)

Oh I'm very sure there is I'd like to see it for 1 and will be useful as a documented experiment for us all to refer back to


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (15 Jun 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Wow, that's filled in really well...looking awesome



Thanks @Tim Harrison 

Changed a bit since the first few pics huh


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (16 Jun 2019)

Tank tonight, just the Pinnatifida chopped since the last shot at four months:






Kids-eye view for the little folk around here:





Ignore the moss, propagating for the next scape. Getting pretty consistent now. Will hack the bolbitis back soon and give everything else a little extra light to fill out. There’s crypts in the shaded areas that will appreciate the boost.


----------



## Jayefc1 (16 Jun 2019)

Looks really good mate you at work tomorrow placed a order today and didn't  realise no shipping for this week so might pop over and pick it up
Beautiful CDPs by the way
Jay


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (16 Jun 2019)

Unfortunately not tomorrow matey


----------



## Jayefc1 (16 Jun 2019)

Oh that sucks mate need to get Steve his haribos lol


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (18 Jun 2019)

Really like this - we have very similar styles!  Looks like a great selection of fish there too  Something for all levels in the tank.  Do you have a feature fish as such?  I'm not sure you would really need the co2 long term?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Jun 2019)

Glad you like it Matt. Fish selection was based on behaviour and how they interact. No feature fish as such but there’s always something of interest wherever you look. All things considered this tank will remain Co2 injected unless there was a dramatic drop in stocking of fish, even then I can’t say I would remove Co2 as it’s integral to high o2 production within the system. It’s well balanced currently. If low tech was the game I would use a different strategy entirely.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (18 Jun 2019)

Interested why less stocking would mean less co2 for you? Would also be interested to hear your different strategies? Just curious!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Jun 2019)

Bacteria. Or colony size of the plethora of autotrophic and heterotrophic bacteria’s found in an aquarium is the short answer. But I’m not claiming a simple causative relationship between Co2 and stocking levels. Just that a range of available o2 in an aquarium is a reasonable gauge of what you can do with that system. System design based on its lowest and highest measures in a 24 hour cycle.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Jun 2019)

Your question is complex because we’re talking about a dynamic system. In this specific aquarium there are two air stones that run from lights out until ten minutes before the Co2 kicks in. This is a safeguard. O2 levels should not be consistently below atmospheric levels at any point as a good goal. Yes this gasses off the high saturation of o2 at the end of the photo period in a high tech system but it (in theory) guarantees a level of o2 that keeps the system running should the worst happen e.g. a few fish die and place a demand on o2 at night.

The plants are done for the day, they’re pearling because they’re full of o2 and the water is saturated too - hence the bubbles. During the day the whole surface has ‘good’ agitation as I see Co2 as a consumable and if the plants are pearling Co2 has done its job. Plenty of o2 for all.

If I was running low tech I would aim for large amounts of surface agitation to maintain atmospheric levels through gas exchange 24/7 e.g. overflow unit that also skims and sump wet dry/trickle tower to keep primary gas exchange outside of the display tank rather than canister filter based in a 400l planted tank. This doesn’t even begin to address nutrient distribution or light or in tank flow or the relationship between temperature and saturation of gases into water....


But with relevance to your questions:



Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Interested why less stocking would mean less co2 for you? Would also be interested to hear your different strategies? Just curious!



The stocking level of plants, fish, invertebrates and demand on bacteria to process organics/inorganics are all dependant on o2. Artificial levels of Co2 lead to artificial levels of o2 in high tech. Low tech demands you base this stock list on what the system can do at an optimal of atmospheric levels. Have seen beautiful low tech tanks run for over a decade because they were designed with this in mind.


Just my two cents on the topic @Matt @ ScapeEasy 

Not very succinct but got two kids jumping all over me like a human trampoline and fixing a dyson whilst writing this


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Jun 2019)

That was a good read very interesting
Who says men cant multi task 
Fixing the hover entertaining the kids and sharing good knowledge sounds like a true millennial man to me 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Jun 2019)

I failed at fixing the hoover though @Jayefc1  Suspect the mechanism that selects between the actual hoover and wand is bust so it’s always hoovering (poorly) from both. Serviced the whole thing and still it persists 

Did succeed at replying though and made a fabulous trampoline for the kids. Two outta three ain’t bad for an evening.

The Dyson mystery continues...


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Jun 2019)

Have you washed all the filter outs it is 


Geoffrey Rea said:


> The Dyson mystery continues



Have you washed all the filter outs it is APITA when our filters glog just a suggestion I'm guessing a man of your calibre has tried that though 
Cheers jay


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Jun 2019)

Got a Dyson Cinetic Big Ball, doesn’t have filters. Unsure if that’s a good design or not currently but evidence says not so far.

Not tried to diagnose any further than before but when you remove the cylinder containing the cyclone tech and bin the problem stops.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (18 Jun 2019)

Interesting topic this... my view was that more bacteria and fish meant more respiration and therefore more co2... am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Jun 2019)

Depends.



Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> my view was that more bacteria and fish meant more respiration and therefore more co2... am I barking up the wrong tree?



When you step towards specifics rather than principles the knowledge can quickly take you away from usable, executable solutions. Not to throw the baby out with the bath water.

Yes livestock will produce a byproduct of Co2. How much? They also produce waste that uses up oxygen when being processed by bacteria. Is it usable in the relationship of Co2 to oxygen through photosynthesis by plants, is it consistent?


What relationship do you see between water temperature, pH, oxygen, nutrition and toxins for ‘bacteria’? More of what specific groups of bacteria? What is their rate of division? Even cleaning your filter sponge of decaying organics will cause die off of large amounts of the heterotrophic bacteria that were dependant on organics to maintain their colony. This die off then uses up more oxygen. Is there enough to cope or has your water gone cloudy?


I’m stepping off the track of solely using biological means of getting oxygen (as a product of photosynthesis in low tech) into water and championing the idea that using gas exchange is a more stable and reliable means of achieving this. It’s consistent and isn’t as dependant on so many variables.


What is of relevance here is the scale of the answer you’re looking for. If it’s restricted to the amount of Co2 produced biologically then fine. If it’s in how the amount of Co2 relates to oxygen saturation in water through biological means in the system then cool. If it’s about how to achieve a balance in an aquarium system so it’s relatively stable over a 24 hour period so everything is dependant on a key variable of oxygen, then we’re at a system level of thinking.

A separate arc to this is gas exchange is not exclusive to oxygen obviously, it also leads to consistent levels of Co2 based on atmospheric levels. But Co2 is important during the photo period, oxygen gets no rest. It’s required 24/7.

High tech systems are a different animal yet again that require a different design to low tech. An obvious statement but these days I think less in terms of ‘high tech versus low tech’ and more in terms of how hard you’re pushing that accelerator peddle down, and also what does this affect within the limitations of the aquarium system?


----------



## dw1305 (19 Jun 2019)

Hi all, 





Geoffrey Rea said:


> Unsure if that’s a good design or not currently but evidence says not so far.


There used to be a special repository for Dyson "Hoovers" at Carymoor (Dimmer Landfill). I asked whether that was because they were worth repairing and they said no, they were all for stripping and then landfill, they just got so many of them in every week that they wouldn't fit in a normal skip.


Geoffrey Rea said:


> O2 levels should not be consistently below atmospheric levels at any point as a good goal. Yes this gasses off the high saturation of o2 at the end of the photo period in a high tech system





Geoffrey Rea said:


> A separate arc to this is gas exchange is not exclusive to oxygen obviously, it also leads to consistent levels of Co2 based on atmospheric levels. But Co2 is important during the photo period, oxygen gets no rest. It’s required 24/7.
> 
> High tech systems are a different animal yet again that require a different design to low tech. An obvious statement but these days I think less in terms of ‘high tech versus low tech’ and more in terms of how hard you’re pushing that accelerator peddle down, and also what does this affect within the limitations of the aquarium system?


@Geoffrey Rea  that is a great post, and I really like the "peddle down" analogy.

Another reason for having a large gas exchange surface is that plants store a lot of the CO2 and oxygen (from respiration and photosynthesis) internally in <"lacunae and aerenchyma">.

There is some discussion of this in <"Does surface agitation....."> and links.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Jun 2019)

Thanks for the links Darrel. A more complete picture of what’s involved.

As for the Dyson... Not ready to give up yet but need time to investigate. About 5 years ago Dyson seemed to change designs for the worse. Find it offensive to throw away a hoover after just three years due to poor design/materials or both, but we will see if it is destined for landfill soon enough. Hope not.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Jun 2019)

Hi all,


Geoffrey Rea said:


> Thanks for the links Darrel. A more complete picture of what’s involved.


I spend a lot of time on <"other forums"> trying to tell people how important oxygen and plants are, it has to be said with varying success.


Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> my view was that more bacteria and fish meant more respiration and therefore more co2..


It does, more CO2 and less oxygen. It is back to @Geoffrey Rea's


Geoffrey Rea said:


> more in terms of how hard you’re pushing that accelerator peddle down,


You can design systems to deal with a high bioload (a lot of "*accelerator pedal" *for that component), by maximising oxygen input, increasing the gas exchange surface area and adding in plants (ideally with the aerial advantage).

Scientists use the Biochemical Oxygen Demand (BOD) concept to quantify how polluted an river, or effluent, is. You can design systems that allow <"nitrification of raw sewage etc."> even though the BOD value of raw sewage is ~600 mg/L of oxygen and water can only hold a maximum of about 20 mg/L of oxygen.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Jun 2019)

dw1305 said:


> When you open the filter up you can tell a lot about the oxygen levels in the filter by the nature of the biofilm. If it mainly consists of a lot of fine black particles these are the (largely carbon) remnants left when the microbial "low hanging fruit" (short chain carbohydrates, proteins etc.) have been consumed ("oxidised").
> 
> This is the situation when the microbial activity has been aerobic and the filter media hasn't been oxygen depleted.
> 
> This complete oxidation process is used in waste-water treatment, it is the "_extended aeration system_".



Interesting reading. I only use coarse prefilter sponges in canister filters these days for high flow of oxygenated water to the media. Not really considered what form the end product of oxidised carbohydrate and proteins would look like but grains of carbon obviously makes sense.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Jun 2019)

Hi all, 





Geoffrey Rea said:


> I only use coarse prefilter sponges in canister filters these days for high flow of oxygenated water to the media.


That is it really. It isn't the biological media that matters it is is the dissolved oxygen.

It is why all the discussion of the relative merits of Biohome, Siporax, Matrix etc in terms of pore space, denitrification etc. is <"just froth">. Dissolved oxygen is the coffee, and in oxygen terms <"plants are the gift that keeps giving">.

If any-one wants to wade through it the <"Using deep gravel....."> thread on PlanetCatfish gives a lot of back-ground and some scientific papers, I've linked in the last page, but the whole thread is worth a read (if you have time).  





Geoffrey Rea said:


> Not really considered what form the end product of oxidised carbohydrate and proteins would look like but grains of carbon obviously makes sense.


If you look at the faeces that shrimps (or woodlice) produce they are long lasting and fairly inert for exactly the same reasons, the animal (really its microbial symbionts) has processed a lot of low value food to extract any goodness, and any nutrients left are practically unavailable. 

I've corresponded a little bit with some of the scientists who have worked on the gut flora of _Panaque_ spp. These are xylophagous "wood eating" Loricariids with highly evolved dentition, but apparently relatively unspecialised gut morphology. 

I was initially interested in them because they were a fish often involved in "unexplained death" (for experienced aquarists), and after a while I began to strongly suspect that this was an oxygen effect and that it was caused largely by people using their external filters as syphons for all the cr*p and saw-dust they produce. It doesn't have a high bioload, but it does easily clog the filter. 

It is another long thread (on PC) but if any-one is interested <"Nitrogen fixing......" >

cheers Darrel


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (21 Jun 2019)

Hmmm....






Someone has been eating my Buce


----------



## Jayefc1 (21 Jun 2019)

Not me


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (22 Jun 2019)

Just shy of five months:





All much of a muchness from here on out. The only real improvement will be on the left side where the bolbitis will be cut back to temporarily retrieve some light to the substrate level. Also root tabs will be selectively buried to pump up the crypts at the base on the left to diversify textures and shades. Beyond this... just the propagated moss to be removed for the next scape.





Planning out a sumped high Co2, light, o2 and filtration Aquascaper 600 so attention will now be diverted to the next project.

Thank you to those that have followed along for the journey and commented along the way


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Jul 2019)

PS completely forgot to mention solved the Dyson mystery... 

Bit of manzanita stuck right up in there 

Hidden really well and barely noticeable without a torch. Was preventing the selection between hoover and wand.

Another mystery solved and faith in Dyson restored.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Aug 2019)

Update. Coming up to eight months:





Finally got around to giving a huge haircut to the bolbitis. Filled a ten litre bucket with leaves pressed down. The bleheri and vallis nana are gone as they’ve done their job of adding plant mass to get things up and running, but are no longer needed. Also decided to keep the fissidens and tied some down the other day, rather than letting it grow in clusters. It grows really well in this setup and is squeaky clean so it would be a shame to lose it all. Even got some emergent growth at the back left corner from the Proserpinaca palustris. Training it up a bit of manzanita poking out of the water to see what comes of it. If I’m being totally honest, I forgot it was in there  The overall trim back has given the crypts a chance to catch up along the base:





Should help to add some interest to the side views, although this scape was only ever meant to be viewed from the front in its location.





Was budgeting a slow burn twelve months to get to something akin to a ‘finished look’ but will probably hit that in a couple of months time at this rate.

It was never intended to be anything other than an easy to maintain setup. So far it’s proven to be the easiest scape I’ve ever personally attended to thanks to huge volumes of plant mass. Less than an hour per week on average to maintain and these days the glass doesn’t even need cleaning. Hoping this continues as this little monster is the polar opposite and it isn’t even planted up yet:





This AS600 setup has eaten up more than a few nights sleep but glad to say the sump design has worked out a treat and plumbing is watertight. Planting up tonight, happy days


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Aug 2019)

Looking great


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Aug 2019)

Thanks @Tim Harrison


----------



## Arana (19 Aug 2019)

Great Job! looks great


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (19 Aug 2019)

Thanks @Arana


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (23 Aug 2019)

Eight months proper for the sake of continuity:






Starting to finalise positions now before the bolbitis grows back.


----------



## alto (24 Aug 2019)

Beautiful 

Excellent photo as well 
(mine are so pathetic )


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Aug 2019)

Just an old iPhone 5S @alto 

Bit easier to take a steady shot without the kids hanging off me this time round though 

Feeding time tonight:


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (26 Sep 2019)

Nine months:


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Sep 2019)

Looks lovely mate hate how domeyimes you miss updates in threads your watching


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Sep 2019)

So slow growing @Jayefc1 you can afford to miss a month


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Sep 2019)

Haha i probs have lol


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (2 Oct 2019)

Finally managed to get the 
Proserpinaca palustris to keep its emersed growth.





It’s taken four or five rounds of cutting failed leaves and dried out stem to get to this point. However, it has dropped all but it’s healthiest immersed leaves for the most part. With it being positioned at the back this doesn’t matter.

From root to surface is just shy of 2 feet of immersed growth, followed by 10 inches of emersed growth at maximum so far, so quite a determined little plant.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (30 Oct 2019)

Ten months:





Been away so two weeks without any maintenance. Quick water change and glass clean, looks no different upon returning. Really pleased with the stability of this setup.

There’s low tech and there’s low maintenance. Despite the Co2 this tank definitely ticks the second box. Will siphon out the sand and let the otto’s and nerite’s get to work cleaning the glass for a day or two then replace.


----------



## Kalum (30 Oct 2019)

Hardscape looked great and so much effort and time went into it but it's a different beast now the plants have taken over and are basically just using the hardscape as a fixing point

Love the look of this now and the bolbitis gives it a very natural look

Whats your ferts regime on this?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (30 Oct 2019)

Kalum said:


> Whats your ferts regime on this?



Hey Kalum, it would be a bit disingenuous to say I have a specific regime. I adapt according to the plants needs most of the time. However I am a proponent of fertiliser tabs every few months, helps with holidays/distribution issues.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (12 Nov 2019)

The Proserpinaca palustris has made itself at home above the water:









Going to let it run for now to see what it does without interruption. 

Other than that finally got around to replacing the sand and having a tidy.





Beginning to wonder what La Plata or Colorado sand would do for the scape. Might be nice to have a change up from the current blinding white sand


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 Nov 2019)

Lol its not as bright as 3 solar RGB haha


----------



## CooKieS (12 Nov 2019)

This has became an beautiful jungle!

I would recommand la plata, colorado is more yellow and goes better with dragon stone for example.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (12 Nov 2019)

Thanks @CooKieS reckon you’re right. Will go with some La Plata and get a decent camera for once for that shot.

Loving your 60P ‘Behind blue eyes’ thread by the way  Cookies for the win in 2020!! (But still sad you discontinued your pico tank  )


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (12 Nov 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Lol its not as bright as 3 solar RGB haha



The third one is just to light his empty AS600 Jay....

How the other half live hey


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 Nov 2019)

@Geoffrey Rea i  know its empty the drighty lighty might make him get of his assy wassy and scape the empty boxy woxy lol


----------



## CooKieS (12 Nov 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Thanks @CooKieS reckon you’re right. Will go with some La Plata and get a decent camera for once for that shot.
> 
> Loving your 60P ‘Behind blue eyes’ thread by the way  Cookies for the win in 2020!! (But still sad you discontinued your pico tank  )



Funny, I've just started the pico again Yesterday...Can't help myself 





Let's see how it goes, thanks for your support.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Nov 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Funny, I've just started the pico again Yesterday...



Awesome news


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Nov 2019)

11 months:


----------



## castle (28 Nov 2019)

phenomenal.


----------



## Kalum (28 Nov 2019)

lucky fish having an underwater rainforest as their home


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Nov 2019)

castle said:


> phenomenal.





Kalum said:


> lucky fish having an underwater rainforest as their home



Asked my wife last night, “what do you think of the new sand?”

“It’s sand Geoff.”

Second question was “well what do you think of the tank then, it’s pretty much grown in now?”

Pause.... “It’s too green...”

  

Suffice to say I appreciate your kind words @castle and @Kalum tough crowd around here lol


----------



## Andrew Butler (28 Nov 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> It’s too green...


She must want some red plants in it then.


----------



## Kalum (28 Nov 2019)

'too green' is a backhanded compliment i think most of us on here would be over the moon with 

ah i didn't notice the sand change, awaiting the la plata/colorado update


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Nov 2019)

Kalum said:


> awaiting the la plata/colorado update



Think it has a much nicer feel. 





ADA La Plata sand.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Nov 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> She must want some red plants in it then.



Oh don’t you worry Andrew... The sumped AS600 is gonna be so gaudy you would think it was the love child of Mardi Gras and a Rainbow!

More colourful than a baboons bottom that’s been thoroughly spanked... 

That’s enough mental imagery for today I think


----------



## DeepMetropolis (28 Nov 2019)

Lol reminds me of my wife..
When ever I put in new plants, and ik ask her.
She says ooh it looks real nice..
And when I ask which one she likes the most of the new, she just points at some random old plant..
When I change hardscape and I ask if she likes it. she replies with, ooh I see you add a new plant..



Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Nov 2019)

I think the trick is just don’t ask @DeepMetropolis


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (17 Dec 2019)

Sadly this setup will be taken down very shortly.

This will mean the bolbitis, bucephalandra and Anubias will be up for grabs. All will be very large specimens, so if you have the perfect spot and you are interested PM for photo’s and specifics.

The Kessil lighting system is also up for grabs soon:

- A160WE Tuna Sun (x4)
- A Series Gooseneck (x4)
- A Series Controller (x2)
- All cables to daisy chain the units

All in perfect condition and in original boxes. Again PM if you’re interested.


----------



## Harry H (17 Dec 2019)

Can I please take that whole setup and put in my aquarium! 

One of my all time favourite scapes, love the lush deep greens!


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Dec 2019)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> adly this setup will be taken down very shortly.


Ready for another new year, and another new scape ?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (17 Dec 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Ready for another new year, and another new scape ?



New Decade, New Decadence...





Harry H said:


> Can I please take that whole setup and put in my aquarium!
> 
> One of my all time favourite scapes, love the lush deep greens!



Thank you @Harry H and hope the journal has been instructive at best and useful at least.

Kessil lighting system sold pending payment.

All the buce, Anubias nana and Anubias petite sold pending payment.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (21 Dec 2019)

Free ND Aquatics tank, hood and cabinet to a good home.

4ftx2ftx2ft optiwhite front and sides. Black background and silicone.

Cabinet and hood in Nordique Hemlock textured finish.

Comes with cover glass.

Collection only from the 29th December onwards. Huntingdon area.

This will not fit in most cars so a van or two large cars (estate or 4x4) will be a must if you fancy it.

PM if you want more info.


----------



## alto (21 Dec 2019)

That is amazingly generous! 

Though I suspect a ukaps donation might be in order


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (21 Dec 2019)

alto said:


> That is amazingly generous!



And that an amazing understatement... somehow.


----------



## Deano3 (21 Dec 2019)

Wow that is extremely generous ,i wish i was closer, u going for a whole new set up next year then ? 

I may be interested in some bucephalandra   of up for grabs.

As said stunning scape.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Dec 2019)

Crikey, I'm even tempted myself


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Dec 2019)

sealed bids with donations to UKAPS?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (21 Dec 2019)

Tank has a new home pending collection.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (24 Dec 2019)

Before:






Day 1 of the rescape:





12 months:





End of the road.

These glass boxes that consume so much thought and deliver so much enjoyment... Hope you all have your enthusiasm charged up for 2020.

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Dec 2019)

Looking forward to a New Decade, New Decadence


----------



## Delirious (24 Dec 2019)




----------



## Geoffrey Rea (26 Dec 2019)




----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Dec 2019)

Wow bro that's some plantige what you doing with it


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Dec 2019)

1/3 of bolbitis taken,  2/3 still available @Jayefc1


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Dec 2019)

Not got a tank for it at the moment pulled the 80 down for a new scape when I get round to it


----------



## Dadofthree (27 Dec 2019)

Hi Geof i would appreciate a few cuttings please.  Posted if possible just name your price
Thank you Alan


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Dec 2019)




----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Dec 2019)

I knew it would happen...





Just didn’t anticipate it would be that fast   





Oh well...


----------



## Harry H (28 Dec 2019)

Geoff!

I did tell you just before leaving, didn't I?

Again, thank you for your generosity. Deeply appreciated.


----------



## Harry H (28 Dec 2019)

I will get rid of that couch, just waiting for wife to get over the shock! I have been told she needs more Christmas presents!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Dec 2019)

Harry H said:


> I have been told she needs more Christmas presents!



Does she like Discus?


----------



## SRP3006 (3 Jan 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> The Kessil lighting system is also up for grabs soon:
> 
> - A160WE Tuna Sun (x4)
> - A Series Gooseneck (x4)
> ...



Kessil lighting system received from Geoff, astonished by the care and time taken to pack the items all into original bags and boxes. Also the lights controller and extras are in (as said) excellent condition. Can't find a mark on any of it. 

Basically just a big thanks to Geoff, immaculate plants beginning of the week and then these lights. Excellent communication throughout, better service than through some businesses! 

Once again thanks.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (3 Jan 2020)

Most welcome @SRP3006


----------



## Delirious (3 Jan 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> Kessil lighting system received from Geoff, astonished by the care and time taken to pack the items all into original bags and boxes. Also the lights controller and extras are in (as said) excellent condition. Can't find a mark on any of it.
> 
> Basically just a big thanks to Geoff, immaculate plants beginning of the week and then these lights. Excellent communication throughout, better service than through some businesses!
> 
> Once again thanks.



The stuff I bought off of Geoff were fantastically looked after too ^_^ And very well packaged as well....took me about 40 minutes to unpack it all


----------



## Harry H (19 Mar 2020)

I would like to say a huge thank you again to @Geoffrey Rea, without his generosity, it would not have happened.


----------

